# My Arkansas quartz crystal finds :)



## Gilda (May 27, 2015)

We just returned from a vacation to NM. On our journey, we took the route thru Arkansas so I could dig for the famous Arkansas quartz crystals. I didn't find huge specimens but am a happy camper ! This is a fraction of what I found !

Now comes washing the mud off and then the oxalic acid bath which will hopefully make them all shiny !! Please excuse the mud and dirt ...our laundry came first :wink: I also got to dig in NM and found lots of neat rocks and some geodes.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 27, 2015)

That's cool! I I wish I could just dig and find things like that here!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2015)

Very cool, Gilda!


----------



## cnycharles (May 27, 2015)

Nice! Did anybody in that area show you the 'leaverite'?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gilda (May 27, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Nice! Did anybody in that area show you the 'leaverite'?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah Charles" Leave er right where you found er "!


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2015)

Neat! I used to get kind of upset at my ex for bringing me home interesting examples of 'leaverite' from his travels in NM and Utah. My archaeology profs would not have been amused.


----------

